# Trivia 10/23



## luckytrim (Oct 23, 2018)

trivia 10/23
DID YOU KNOW...
There are more atoms in a glass of water than glasses of water  in all the 
oceans on Earth.
The probability of you drinking a glass of water that contains  a molecule of 
water that also passed through a dinosaur is almost  100%.

1. Which of these animals is not an insect?
  a. - ant
  b. - spider
  c. - mosquito
  d. - butterfly
2. What do you call the headliner on a vaudeville bill  ?
(Hint; Two Words)
3. Spelling Bee ;
A driver; a professional who transports people in style and  comfort.
Nine letters...
4. In Clint Eastwood's "Dirty Harry" film series, what was  Harry's last 
name?
5. What is the more common name for Amyotrophic Lateral  Sclerosis ?
6. What large geographical feature is sometimes called 'The  Roof of the 
World'?
7. Which three rivers run through Rome, Dublin and  Prague?
8. This US group advocates for legalizing Marijuana use by  adults. By what 
name or acronym is it known?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Tobacco is utilized as insecticide.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Top Banana
3. Chauffeur
4. Callahan
5. Lou Gehrig's disease
6. the Tibetan Plateau
7. Tiber-Liffey-Vltava
8. NORML

TRUTH !!
Concerns about the health risks of tobacco have reduced demand  and hurt 
tobacco farmers in some parts of the world. Scientists are  looking for new 
uses for tobacco. One potential use is as a natural pesticide,  due to 
tobacco’s content of toxic nicotine. For centuries, gardeners  have used 
home-made mixtures of tobacco and water as a natural pesticide  to kill 
insect pests. A “green” pesticide industry based on tobacco  could provide 
additional income for farmers, and as well as a new  eco-friendly 
pest-control agent, the scientists say.


----------

